# The Steve Hays reading list



## Mathetes (Aug 1, 2007)

Not sure if there are anyone else out there is a fan of Steve Hays and the Triablogue crew, but one of the things I've always liked about it is that beyond the apologetics, they make frequent references to scholarly material to check out further. So after going through the archives, I compiled a list of the books of interest that were referred to and decided to list them here, including a link to the original blog posts for context. It's by no means complete, but it's enough to keep one busy for a while. Hope you enjoy it! 

The Road to Reality: A Complete Guide to the Laws of the Universe, by Roger Penrose
taken from: The Case for atheism

Documents and Commentaries of Vatican II, by Herbert Vorgrimler
taken from: A house divided


The Reliability of Sense Perception, by William P. Alston

A Realist Conception of Truth, ibid.

Beyond Justification: Dimensions of of Epistemic Evaluation, ibid.

Epistemic Justification: Internalism vs. Externalism, Foundations vs. Virtues, by Lawrence Bonjour & Ernest Soza

Warrant: The Current Debate, by Alvin Plantinga

Warrant and Proper Function, ibid.

Warranted Christian Belief, ibid.

Thomas Reid and the Story of Epistemology, by Nicholas Wolterstorff
taken from: Solitaire


The War Against Boys: How Misguided Feminism Is Harming Our Young Men, by Christina Hoff Summers
taken from: The Male Eunuch


History of Jewish Philosophy, by Daniel Frank

Neoplatonism and Jewish Thought, by Lenn Goodman

Medieval Philosophy and the Classical Tradition: In Islam, Judaism, and Christianity, by John Inglis
taken from: Tektonic faultlines


The Historical Reliability of John's Gospel, by Craig Blomberg
taken from: DagoodS Multiplies His Errors


A Paradigm Theory of Existence: Onto-Theology Vindicated, by W.F. Vallicella

Possible Worlds: What They Are Good For and What They Are, Alexander Pruss
taken from: UFC: Exbrainer v. Van Til in the Octagon


Maps of the Ancient Sea Kings, by Charles Hapgood
taken from: The thick rotundity of the earth

God & Cosmos: A Christian View of Time, Space, and the Universe, by John Byl
taken from: Satan's School for Girlie-Men

Noah's Ark: A Feasability Study, by John Woodmorappe
taken from: Autobiographical Atheism


Reading & Writing In The Time of Jesus, by A.R. Millard

Reinventing Jesus, by Ed Komoszewski, Daniel Wallace, and James Sawyer
taken from: Reinventing Jesus


Israel in Egypt: The Evidence for the Authenticity of the Exodus Tradition, by James Hoffmeier
taken from: Out of Egypt

Uncertain Belief: Is It Rational to Be a Christian?, by David J. Bartholomew
taken from: Apocalypse redux


Immortal Remains: The Evidence for Life After Death, by Stephen E. Braude

The Paranormal: A Bishop Investigates, by Hugh Montefiore
taken from: Superstition


Blackwell Companion to the Philosophy of Science, by William H. Newton-Smith (Editor)
taken from: Swinish Science

The Temple and the Church's Mission: A Biblical Theology of the Dwelling Place of God, by G.K. Beale
taken from: Making Sense of Gen 1-3

Medicine, Miracle, and Magic in New Testament Times, by Howard Kee
taken from: Vespasian


The Four Gospels and the One Gospel of Jesus Christ, by Martin Hengel
taken from: The Church Really Could Not Have Made A Better Choice

Literacy in the Roman World, by M. Beard et al
taken from: Handicapping the debate


The Origins of the Koran: Classic Essays on Islam's Holy Book, by Ibn Warraq
taken from: Rambling Rambo


Biblical Essays, by J.B. Lightfoot

A Chronology of Paul's Life, by Robert Jewett

The Pre-Christian Paul, by Martin Hengel and Roland Deines
taken from: A word to the wise


Numbers: God's Presence in the Wilderness, by Iain Duguid

Historians' Fallacies: Toward a Logic of Historical Thought, by David H. Fischer
taken from: Talking Animals


The Victory of Reason: How Christianity Led to Freedom, Capitalism, and Western Success, by Rodney Stark
taken from: Defining Ignorance

Degenerate Moderns: Modernism As Rationalized Sexual Misbehavior, by E. Michael Jones
taken from: Tabloid Atheism

God, Reason and Theistic Proofs, by Stephen T. Davis
taken from: The Dawkins Delusion


----------



## Mathetes (Aug 1, 2007)

Part 2 of 2!

The Making of the New Testament Documents, by E.E. Ellis
taken from: Why I believe-2

The First Edition of the New Testament, by David Trobisch
taken from: A Calvinist case against a Lutheran's Case for Catholicism


Travels in Four Dimensions: The Enigmas of Space and Time, by Robin Le Poidevin

Creation out of Nothing: A Biblical, Philosophical, and Scientific Exploration, by Paul Copan and William Lane Craig
taken from: The argument from authority


Thematic Origins of Scientific Thought: Kepler to Einstein, by Gerald Holton
taken from: Scientific theorizing behind closed doors

Philosophy and the Belief in a Life After Death, by R.W.K. Paterson
taken from: Oppy on atheism

Critical Reflections on the Paranormal, by Michael Stoeber and Hugo Anthony Meynell
taken from: Can't keep a good man down!

Ancient Egypt and the Old Testament, by John Currid
taken from: Bible or Bable?-1

On the Reliability of the Old Testament, by Kenneth Kitchen
taken from: Sifting the Evidence

Ancient Near Eastern Thought and the Old Testament: Introducing the Conceptual World of the Hebrew Bible, by John Walton
taken from: "A carefully crafted illusion"

Nothing Greater, Nothing Better: Theological Essays on the Love of God, by Paul Helm
taken from: Sunday school atheism

Elders in Every City: The Origin and Role of the Ordained Ministry, by Roger Beckwith
taken from: Faith & Providence


----------

